# Uber Is stealing Tips



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

Uber is stealing the tips from drivers. If someone tips, it adjust the base pay and service fee to calculate what the driver gets. If may show that you received a $3.00 tip. But the service fee and booking fee have gone up so that the driver gets percentage of total money payed out and not percentage of payout before tip. 
i.e 
Customer Pays : 
Customer Price $9.97
Tip: $ 3.00
Total: 12.97

Paid to Uber
service fee: $2.59
Booking Fee $3.15
Total $5.74

Uber took (5.74/12.97) 44%. and calculated the service fee and booking after the tip was added into the total price paid. 5.74/9.97 = 57%

This is why there is no consistency with service fee and booking fee, they are sliding the numbers and taking part of the tip. This is also why, no matter how much you drive, you will never average making more that between $20 -$25 and hour. they are adjusting the scales so the driver always makes this and keep the rest.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I wish all of these people that have proof Uber is stealing our tips would go to the media and share their knowledge. You think the media would investigate and report it or do you think the media is being paid off to cover it up? 

Uber is a public company and should be subject to an independent audit, certainly that would uncover this tip theft unless the auditors are also being paid off.

Maybe I am being paid off because I don't think Uber is stealing my tips.

The world may never know.


----------



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I wish all of these people that have proof Uber is stealing our tips would go to the media and share their knowledge. You think the media would investigate and report it or do you think the media is being paid off to cover it up?
> 
> Uber is a public company and should be subject to an independent audit, certainly that would uncover this tip theft unless the auditors are also being paid off.
> 
> ...


I don't have proof, Never said i did. If anyone can figure out a way to prove this, that would be great. But that is what is happening. 

There is no regulation to cover this. If you can state the regulation that would cover this, please do. any accounting audit, this passes because tip is listed as a separate line idem, and that is what the customer tipped. But the fees have been recalculated based on the gross amount including the tip.

Uber does not disclose how the booking fee and service fee is calculated. They just say it is a complex algorithm. 

If i could prove this, i would go to the media. but without disclosure from Uber, this is very hard to prove. You would have to collect a statically significant sample of data of charges with tips and charges without tips and know enough math and statistics to prove this. this is beyond my ken.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think this happens but it could. If anything it might count against some balancing algorithm that might try to spread good trips among the ants. In the past tips used to count against hourly guarantees on Lyft and some food delivery companies, and DoorDash used to count it towards the old no longer existing $7 minimum delivery.

That's another reason to tip in cash. I always tip in cash. Cash tips go directly to the person who you want to give them to, and nobody knows about it to pilfer it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber pays you by the mile and minute. You can easily calculate what you should have been paid before the tip. Uber does not pay based on percentage fo what the pax paid.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pokethebear said:


> Uber is stealing the tips from drivers. If someone tips, it adjust the base pay and service fee to calculate what the driver gets. If may show that you received a $3.00 tip. But the service fee and booking fee have gone up so that the driver gets percentage of total money payed out and not percentage of payout before tip.
> i.e
> Customer Pays :
> Customer Price $9.97
> ...


The Service Fee can vary from ride to ride but not the Booking Fee, which stays the same.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> Uber pays you by the mile and minute. You can easily calculate what you should have been paid before the tip. Uber does not pay based on percentage fo what the pax paid.


They would really be pissed off w a downtown minimum fare ride where the city gets $3 too LOL


----------



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> The Service Fee can vary from ride to ride but not the Booking Fee, which stays the same.


booking fee does not stay the same.


Illini said:


> Uber pays you by the mile and minute. You can easily calculate what you should have been paid before the tip. Uber does not pay based on percentage fo what the pax paid.


good point, but something is not adding up. the service fee is consistently higher on fairs where the rider tipped right after the ride. also, the break down of how distance and time is calculated is missing on certain trips.


----------



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

pokethebear said:


> booking fee does not stay the same.
> 
> 
> good point, but something is not adding up. the service fee is consistently higher on fairs where the rider tipped right after the ride. also, the break down of how distance and time is calculated is missing on certain trips.


case in point, tip was included upfront.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

now explain what happens when there is no tip.

thanks


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

pokethebear said:


> case in point, tip was included upfront.


I believe this is an example where Uber had to add $1.76 to the customers payment in order to pay you the $5.48. Tip or no tip, Uber was going to lose money on this order.

I don’t do delivery but a lot of short UberX trips read the same way. drill down into the fair and look at the breakdown. Compare actual dollars paid by the customer with the other numbers. While it’s possible, there is a massive risk of Uber got caught stealing tips after implementing a massive pay cut when they added the tipping option to the app. As a public company, A revelation like this would slam the stock.


----------



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> I believe this is an example where Uber had to add $1.76 to the customers payment in order to pay you the $5.48. Tip or no tip, Uber was going to lose money on this order.
> 
> I don’t do delivery but a lot of short UberX trips read the same way. drill down into the fair and look at the breakdown. Compare actual dollars paid by the customer with the other numbers. While it’s possible, there is a massive risk of Uber got caught stealing tips after implementing a massive pay cut when they added the tipping option to the app. As a public company, A revelation like this would slam the stock.


those trips are broken down different and the supplemental base is listed. The ones that concern me are where a tip is an automatic add upfront and the fair is not broken down. something is not right.


----------



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> now explain what happens when there is no tip.
> 
> thanks


these seams to be more straight forward. there aren't as many irregularities.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

pokethebear said:


> there aren't as many irregularities.


exactly. I think only DD was yanking tips & was caught. Doubtful any of other gigs would be so stupid, but who knows.

Have you spent an equal amount of time getting in Uber's face about this? Or just venting is enough?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i have been at this for 6 years....IMO they do not steal tips...trust me they can steal much more just by moving booking and service fees around or fing you on a surge.


----------



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> i have been at this for 6 years....IMO they do not steal tips...trust me they can steal much more just by moving booking and service fees around or fing you on a surge.


that is what i mean, they are changing the service fee. which has the same effect as taking percentage of the tip.


----------



## pokethebear (Jul 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> exactly. I think only DD was yanking tips & was caught. Doubtful any of other gigs would be so stupid, but who knows.
> 
> Have you spent an equal amount of time getting in Uber's face about this? Or just venting is enough?


Don't have any proof


SHalester said:


> exactly. I think only DD was yanking tips & was caught. Doubtful any of other gigs would be so stupid, but who knows.
> 
> Have you spent an equal amount of time getting in Uber's face about this? Or just venting is enough?


I don't have any proof. vetting right now, unless there is someone out there that can come up with a way to prove.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> I believe this is an example where Uber had to add $1.76 to the customers payment in order to pay you the $5.48. Tip or no tip, Uber was going to lose money on this order.
> 
> I don’t do delivery but a lot of short UberX trips read the same way. drill down into the fair and look at the breakdown. Compare actual dollars paid by the customer with the other numbers. While it’s possible, there is a massive risk of Uber got caught stealing tips after implementing a massive pay cut when they added the tipping option to the app. As a public company, A revelation like this would slam the stock.


I don't think people that own Uber stock care about drivers getting paid tips.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

pokethebear said:


> unless there is someone out there that can come up with a way to prove.


only one way. You would have to ask each pax if they were tipping and see the screen proof. That's it. 

If a driver asked me any of that, I wouldn't bother with a tip to begin with. So, your mileage may differ.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

pokethebear said:


> that is what i mean, they are changing the service fee. which has the same effect as taking percentage of the tip.


I dont agree....if they increase those items it is their money. the customers tip is seperate. dont get me wrong,ill be the first to call foul. im just not willing to expend any more effort on this issue. you cant change what they do.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I think they steal. I had been thinking Eats drivers would see upfront tips so I added tips on all my orders and I was told they don’t get to see that. With couple dozens of orders this year, I got one thank you back. This is why I tip cash since that.

A lot of excuses they can give if they get caught and programming errors or App issue will go long way. Public will just say stupid idiots and continue to use them and buy their stocks and ants will continue to drive since many have no choice.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> I don't think people that own Uber stock care about drivers getting paid tips.


Oh. My bad. 
did you run retirement accounts for Enron employees in a previous work life?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Oh. My bad.
> did you run retirement accounts for Enron employees in a previous work life?


Yes, your bad. 

If stock holders cared about drivers they would have sold their stock long, long ago.

Stealing tips is the least Uber has done to drivers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Yes, your bad.
> 
> If stock holders cared about drivers they would have sold their stock long, long ago.
> 
> Stealing tips is the least Uber has done to drivers.


Stock holders care about SEC investigations into financial malfeasance 

Stop being naive. And stop playing the “woe is me” victim angle. It’s demeaning and embarrassing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Stock holders care about SEC investigations into financial malfeasance
> 
> Stop being naive. And stop playing the “woe is me” victim angle. It’s demeaning and embarrassing.




There will never be any SEC investigation in to Uber withholding tips from drivers.

I'm the one that's naive?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> There will never be any SEC investigation in to Uber withholding tips from drivers.
> 
> I'm the one that's naive?


Moving the goalposts now, I see.

my original post stated Uber would not steal tips and cited the stock price as a major concern.

you have now completed your circular argument. Congratulations and thank you for taking me on your trip to self-realization.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Moving the goalposts now, I see.
> 
> my original post stated Uber would not steal tips and cited the stock price as a major concern.
> 
> you have now completed your circular argument. Congratulations and thank you for taking me on your trip to self-realization.


Sorry, like @SHalester says, try again, it's free.

I never moved any goal posts. 

You are the one claiming that investors would sell their stock and cause an "SEC Investigation" "for financial malfeasance". 

Talk about moving the goalposts.

It's nice to throw out big words like you did. It's even nicer to comprehend what they mean and understand how they apply, or in this case, don't apply.

Talk about embarrassing and demeaning... ...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> I dont agree....if they increase those items it is their money. the customers tip is seperate. dont get me wrong,ill be the first to call foul. im just not willing to expend any more effort on this issue. you cant change what they do.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

tips? lol they charge people 140 and pay the driver 40 on some trips....


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

pokethebear said:


> Uber is stealing the tips from drivers.


It's not "stealing" when they tell you they could take it.

_"Uber will not take any portion of your gratuity except as described below..."_

Read and understand the contracts before you agree to them, folks !


----------



## Noeler24 (Mar 22, 2021)

I don't think they are stealing tips, alot of times customers tip a day(s) after the ride. I have even been tipped a week after a ride, so uber would have no way of knowing that the pax was going to tip. Just my opinion.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> It's not "stealing" when they tell you they could take it.
> 
> _"Uber will not take any portion of your gratuity except as described below..."_
> 
> Read and understand the contracts before you agree to them, folks !


Tips cannot be taken from *Employees *under any circumstances (at least in California).

But since drivers "are not *Employees", *and "are independent contractors" Uber can do pretty much whatever they want, even in California with the passage of Prop 22.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

pokethebear said:


> Uber is stealing the tips from drivers. If someone tips, it adjust the base pay and service fee to calculate what the driver gets. If may show that you received a $3.00 tip. But the service fee and booking fee have gone up so that the driver gets percentage of total money payed out and not percentage of payout before tip.
> i.e
> Customer Pays :
> Customer Price $9.97
> ...


I make $3,000 p/wk X/Comfort Uber. Houston. If you are lazy you will not make money.


----------



## Swifty85 (4 mo ago)

ok so here's the context. I did this trip yesterday and I seriously thought I got jipped on the tip after carrying this ladies groceries to her door. (She had a ton of groceries) and was kinda put off she didn't tip. Then today I noticed she dropped a nice 15$ tip. Thing is I haven't got it...and when I ask uber about it they keep ending the chat after saying basic shit "should be in your earnings" it's not. Nor was it in my inbox to alert me that she added it. They just told me to wait 1 to 2 days. But there policy says it's instant. If I wouldn't have noticed she added it today...would I have gotten it? Good question.


----------



## TRUTH BE TOLD (2 mo ago)

Illini said:


> Uber pays you by the mile and minute. You can easily calculate what you should have been paid before the tip. Uber does not pay based on percentage fo what the pax paid.


That is not true. They take out the money on future rides after the other rides. The system is rigged to not ever let us make more then 20 per hour and its not enough because of gas and repairs and car wahses. This company is fraudulent and stealing from the driver.


----------



## TRUTH BE TOLD (2 mo ago)

sopranored said:


> I make $3,000 p/wk X/Comfort Uber. Houston. If you are lazy you will not make money.


Fo to hell. Nobody wants to do this 80 hours a week and you dont make 3000 a week after gas and car repairs so stop lying to people.


----------



## TRUTH BE TOLD (2 mo ago)

TRUTH BE TOLD said:


> That is not true. They take out the money on future rides after the other rides. The system is rigged to not ever let us make more then 20 per hour and its not enough because of gas and repairs and car wahses. This company is fraudulent and stealing from the driver.


No matter how much or how little someone does uber, they dont reserve the right to steal peoples money like they do.


----------



## g2fproduction (9 d ago)

FLKeys said:


> I wish all of these people that have proof Uber is stealing our tips would go to the media and share their knowledge. You think the media would investigate and report it or do you think the media is being paid off to cover it up?
> 
> Uber is a public company and should be subject to an independent audit, certainly that would uncover this tip theft unless the auditors are also being paid off.
> 
> ...


If the pay is $2.50 and tip is $3.00 and u only get paid $2.50 where do you think the tip went ?


----------



## g2fproduction (9 d ago)

pokethebear said:


> Don't have any proof
> 
> I don't have any proof. vetting right now, unless there is someone out there that can come up with a way to prove.


I did 2 orders pay is $4.64 plus 2 tips I only got the $4.64 and no tip


----------

